# Cannabis Sativa in the Blue Grass....



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems as if the Ag Commissioner in the Commonwealth is experimenting with Hemp.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/kentucky-harvests-hemp-for-first-time-in-decades-video-ben-potter/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Maybe in a few years we will be baling hemp.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Teslan said:


> Maybe in a few years we will be baling hemp.


Saw the KY hemp on tv. Good deal. Sad that the gov long ago made a good crop illegal because it looks like Mary Jane. Hemp and MJ are not the same.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

So just how long does it take to dry if mowed with a sickle bar mower? It's a little nerve racking but I've mowed stuff that had to be close to 10 foot tall on setaside for a neighbor with my discbine.


----------

